

Ask HN/PG:Should I include links to lesser known HN lists in my HN iOS App? - freemarketteddy

I am building an iOS App for HN and I was wondering if I include links to lesser known lists in my HN iOS App.<p>Some of the lesser known lists can be found here<p><i>http://news.ycombinator.com/lists</i><p>One other lesser known list that I know of other than those listed there is the classic list.<p><i>http://news.ycombinator.com/classic</i><p>I just wanted to check with you guys since I am a relatively new HN User and I dont want to do anything that might result in decline in quality of comments and posts.Therefor please advise.<p>For those who want a sneak peek,here are a few sneak peek iphone screenshots.<p><i>http://www.flickr.com/photos/68420544@N03/</i>
======
freemarketteddy
Clickable Link:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/68420544@N03/>

